# HOW BOUT THEM MUTTS!



## spurrs and racks (Dec 9, 2019)

You got lit up!!!!

hahahahahahahahahahahahhaahahahahaha....

roll tide


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 9, 2019)

Finally scraped up enough money to get your internet back on I see.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 9, 2019)

????


----------



## ugajay (Dec 9, 2019)

I hope you miss a big buck and forget to load your shotgun come turkey season and your boat sinks in shallow water with a muddy bottom and you get so tired trying to walk out that you start crying!


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 9, 2019)

????


----------



## nickel back (Dec 9, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> You got lit up!!!!
> 
> hahahahahahahahahahahahhaahahahahaha....
> 
> roll tide



A bama fan riding the coat tail of LSU to have some smack talk...

GO!!DAWGS!!FOR!!LIFE!!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 9, 2019)

Bama-13th


----------



## elfiii (Dec 9, 2019)

#cousinsmakebetterlovers Vinyl Siding bowl.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 9, 2019)

Someone needs to put the jail on lockdown!!! He’s done got a cell phone in through a hidden body cavity!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 9, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> You got lit up!!!!
> 
> hahahahahahahahahahahahhaahahahahaha....
> 
> roll tide


And UGA is still better than Bama.


----------



## joepuppy (Dec 9, 2019)

All the trash talkin' ya'll have done this year, it's time to take some. The dawgs got handled, and that's all there is to it. Probably getting thrashed by Baylor next. #Heimlich Maneuver Bowl #Choke Bowl  #Mark Richt 2.0.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 9, 2019)

joepuppy said:


> All the trash talkin' ya'll have done this year, it's time to take some. The dawgs got handled, and that's all there is to it. Probably getting thrashed by Baylor next. #Heimlich Maneuver Bowl #Choke Bowl  #Mark Richt 2.0.



Take some? Hard to give out trash talk when the only thing that comes out of the haters mouth is "daddy".. "daddy".... Like little billy goats running around.. "daddy".... "daddy"....... "daddy"......


----------



## spurrs and racks (Dec 9, 2019)

"And UGA is still better than Bama. "

you got all the way to September to make yourself believe that..........

roll tide


----------



## spurrs and racks (Dec 9, 2019)

Nice avatar slayer........

owned by LSU

lit up!

roll tide


----------



## TinKnocker (Dec 9, 2019)

joepuppy said:


> All the trash talkin' ya'll have done this year, it's time to take some. The dawgs got handled, and that's all there is to it. Probably getting thrashed by Baylor next. #Heimlich Maneuver Bowl #Choke Bowl  #Mark Richt 2.0.


43-14


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 9, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> "And UGA is still better than Bama. "
> 
> you got all the way to September to make yourself believe that..........
> 
> roll tide



You got it wrong. You have until September to make yourself think we're not better.

Jim Harbaugh will explain it to Saban in the toilet bowl...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 9, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> Nice avatar slayer........
> 
> owned by LSU
> 
> ...


You mean like they owned Bama? Sucks losing to your biggest rivals. I wouldn't know this year. We beat all of ours. Including your daddy, Auburn. 2 of 3..


----------



## joepuppy (Dec 9, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Take some? Hard to give out trash talk when the only thing that comes out of the haters mouth is "daddy".. "daddy".... Like little billy goats running around.. "daddy".... "daddy"....... "daddy"......


2nd best team in GA. You beat us. Ya'll got any room left for that trophy in your case?


----------



## joepuppy (Dec 9, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> 43-14


So that's what makes your season complete? Congrats.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 9, 2019)

Nice Avy Slayer,,,,Dawgs by 17,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 9, 2019)

joepuppy said:


> 2nd best team in GA. You beat us. Ya'll got any room left for that trophy in your case?


2nd best team in GA? Ummmm... You fall and hit your head? 

SEC East Champs. 11-1 Regular Season. Something your sorry Vols won't sniff for a very long time. 

And we beat you? We have POUNDED you and embarrassed the Vols the last 3 years. 
And we're going to the Sugar Bowl. Something Vols would donate body parts to achieve.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Dec 9, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> You got lit up!!!!
> 
> hahahahahahahahahahahahhaahahahahaha....
> 
> roll tide



bump


----------



## TinKnocker (Dec 9, 2019)

joepuppy said:


> So that's what makes your season complete? Congrats.


That's totally what my post says. Great work.


----------



## TinKnocker (Dec 9, 2019)

joepuppy said:


> 2nd best team in GA.


Who is the first? Please, do tell.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 9, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> Who is the first? Please, do tell.




He's mistaken.. His Vols are the 2nd best team in the state of Tennessee... And that's a FACT!

But then, Joepuppy is use to the Vols not even being the 2nd best team in Tennessee. Vols have been 3rd for a while. They just got bumped to 2nd this year.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 9, 2019)

A Vol trying to talk trash ends up like this.....


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 9, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> You mean like they owned Bama? Sucks losing to your biggest rivals. I wouldn't know this year. We beat all of ours. Including your daddy, Auburn. 2 of 3..




All of your rivals have won a national championship since 1980. Fact.

Most of them in this century.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 9, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> All of your rivals have won a national championship since 1980. Fact.


Yep.

And all of our Rivals still call us "daddy"..

Another "Fact"..


----------



## Philhutch80 (Dec 9, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> And UGA is still better than Bama.



Sure, at the Fulmer Cup and getting the Recruiting Natty every year right?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 9, 2019)

Philhutch80 said:


> Sure, at the Fulmer Cup and getting the Recruiting Natty every year right?


In case you haven't looked at the rankings... We can start there. How's Bama doing? How's that bowl game you are going to?


----------



## Philhutch80 (Dec 9, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> All of your rivals have won a national championship since 1980. Fact.
> 
> Most of them in this century.



Yup including GT which you know still has to eat them up inside knowing GT still runs Georgia as a result.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 9, 2019)

Philhutch80 said:


> Yup including GT which you know still has to eat them up inside knowing GT still runs Georgia as a result.


----------



## Philhutch80 (Dec 9, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> In case you haven't looked at the rankings... We can start there. How's Bama doing? How's that bowl game you are going to?



Dunno, not a Bama fan but Saban sure knows how to run a heckuva program.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 9, 2019)

Philhutch80 said:


> Dunno, not a Bama fan but Saban sure knows how to run a heckuva program.


Took him how many years compared to Smart?

Come on now.. You know so much about Bama.. If you want tot trash talk my Dawgs, you're going to need to step up your game.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Dec 9, 2019)

year 2....

5 or the last 11....

your number...41

roll tide


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 9, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> year 2....
> 
> 5 or the last 11....
> 
> ...




Bama fans really think Saban started his coaching career at Bama.. It turned him into a God... 

He sure hasn't aged well at Bama..


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 9, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Bama fans really think Saban started his coaching career at Bama.. It turned him into a God...
> 
> He sure hasn't aged well at Bama..



If winning NCs ages a coach Kirby will look like he is a teenager in 10 years.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 9, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Took him how many years compared to Smart?
> 
> Come on now.. You know so much about Bama.. If you want tot trash talk my Dawgs, you're going to need to step up your game.


Better than Bama. Tua killed South Carolina. Fromm lost to South Carolina at home. Fromm beat Auburn in Athens. Tua didn't play against Auburn. Tua lost to LSU by 5 and put up 41 right after having pins put in his ankle. A healthy Fromm got SMOKED by the same LSU team. Not exactly comparable when you look at the variables. No reason to really argue over who's better when both seasons have been a bust. National championship or bust around Tuscaloosa. Winning the SEC LEAST isn't anything to brag about unless you have extremely low expectations


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 9, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Bama fans really think Saban started his coaching career at Bama.. It turned him into a God...
> 
> He sure hasn't aged well at Bama..


You're right about aging well. Saban looked beat up this year more than ever even the game's they won. He might have 2 years left


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 9, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Better than Bama. Tua killed South Carolina. Fromm lost to South Carolina at home. Fromm beat Auburn in Athens. Tua didn't play against Auburn. Tua lost to LSU by 5 and put up 41 right after having pins put in his ankle. A healthy Fromm got SMOKED by the same LSU team. Not exactly comparable when you look at the variables. No reason to really argue over who's better when both seasons have been a bust. National championship or bust around Tuscaloosa. Winning the SEC LEAST isn't anything to brag about unless you have extremely low expectations




Same Dawgs beat Auburn. Something the SEC Least Champs have done 3 years in a row. Florida beat them as well. Why not the mighty Bama??

Oh wait..


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 9, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> If winning NCs ages a coach Kirby will look like he is a teenager in 10 years.


----------



## Philhutch80 (Dec 9, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Took him how many years compared to Smart?
> 
> Come on now.. You know so much about Bama.. If you want tot trash talk my Dawgs, you're going to need to step up your game.



So by your metrics then Smart will not be a coach at UGA when he wins his first Natty. Got it. Also, so you can educate yourself: https://www.thefulmercup.com/standings/


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 9, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Better than Bama. Tua killed South Carolina. Fromm lost to South Carolina at home. Fromm beat Auburn in Athens. Tua didn't play against Auburn. Tua lost to LSU by 5 and put up 41 right after having pins put in his ankle. A healthy Fromm got SMOKED by the same LSU team. Not exactly comparable when you look at the variables. No reason to really argue over who's better when both seasons have been a bust. National championship or bust around Tuscaloosa. Winning the SEC LEAST isn't anything to brag about unless you have extremely low expectations




I'm trying to get some work done but I heard a loud smack and had to investigate. That post left a mark.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 9, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> Who is the first? Please, do tell.



I'd say LSU.


----------



## TinKnocker (Dec 9, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> I'd say LSU.


I see you failed geography. 

Next.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 9, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> I see you failed geography.
> 
> Next.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 9, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Same Dawgs beat Auburn. Something the SEC Least Champs have done 3 years in a row. Florida beat them as well. Why not the mighty Bama??
> 
> Oh wait..


With Tua I believe Bama would have won by a touchdown. You telling me without Fromm you guys would have beaten Auburn? Probably not no way think so Dawg


----------



## elfiii (Dec 9, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> With Tua I believe Bama would have won by a touchdown. You telling me without Fromm you guys would have beaten Auburn? Probably not no way think so Dawg



Yeah well believing isn't going to change the scores on the scoreboards. We beat Auburn. Y'all lost to Auburn. We're going to the Sugar bowl. Y'all are going to the Vinyl Siding bowl.

#DawgslivingrentfreeinBamaGeorgialine'shead.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 9, 2019)

Crack me up in here,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 9, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Yeah well believing isn't going to change the scores on the scoreboards. We beat Auburn. Y'all lost to Auburn. We're going to the Sugar bowl. Y'all are going to the Vinyl Siding bowl.
> 
> #DawgslivingrentfreeinBamaGeorgialine'shead.


Congratulations and great deflection. Of course it doesn't change the score but, if you can't recognize that then I'm sorry. So you must think that Stetson Bennett behind center would have willed you guys to victory. Injuries are always going to happen of course. Doesn't change common sense, only the outcome of the games


----------



## elfiii (Dec 9, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Of course it doesn't change the score but, if you can't recognize that then I'm sorry.



You just keep on "believing".

#cousinsmakebetterlovers Vinyl Siding bowl bound. Row Todd!


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 9, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Congratulations and great deflection. Of course it doesn't change the score but, if you can't recognize that then I'm sorry. So you must think that Stetson Bennett behind center would have willed you guys to victory. Injuries are always going to happen of course. Doesn't change common sense, only the outcome of the games


The outcome of the games is all that matters in college football.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 9, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> The outcome of the games is all that matters in college football.


Absolutely. My point being that any team right now loses their starting quarterback, they lose that game. If Burrow went down would LSU be undefeated? No need to answer that.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 9, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> And UGA is still better than Bama.


Nice avatar


----------



## spurrs and racks (Dec 9, 2019)

"losing to your biggest rivals. I wouldn't know this year. We beat all of ours. "

not hardly, you lost to 4-8 south Carolina

you got lit up!

roll tide


----------



## TinKnocker (Dec 9, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> If winning NCs ages a coach Kirby will look like he is a teenager in 10 years.


So Paul Johnson is actually 287?


----------



## TinKnocker (Dec 9, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Better than Bama. Tua killed South Carolina. Fromm lost to South Carolina at home. Fromm beat Auburn in Athens. Tua didn't play against Auburn. Tua lost to LSU by 5 and put up 41 right after having pins put in his ankle. A healthy Fromm got SMOKED by the same LSU team.


Tua Tua Tua

I didn't realize Tua played all 22 positions.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 9, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Absolutely. My point being that any team right now loses their starting quarterback, they lose that game. If Burrow went down would LSU be undefeated? No need to answer that.


Didn't SC beat the dawgs with a 2nd or 3rd string QB? It happens. tOSU won a NC with their 3rd string in 2014


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 9, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> Tua Tua Tua
> 
> I didn't realize Tua played all 22 positions.


He doesn't. Only the most important one


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 9, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Didn't SC beat the dawgs with a 2nd or 3rd string QB? It happens. tOSU won a NC with their 3rd string in 2014


Well, you know the Dawgs are always the exception.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 9, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> So Paul Johnson is actually 287?


 That would mean PJ won a lot of NCs.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 9, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> He doesn't. Only the most important one


No excuses. Probably still lose to LSU if Tua was healthy. Especially when he ran into that invisible player and fumbled on the 10 yard line. Wouldn't have lost to Auburn had he played though


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 9, 2019)

Philhutch80 said:


> Yup including GT which you know still has to eat them up inside knowing GT still runs Georgia as a result.


Now this, captain pony tail, has got to be the stupidest thing I've read in a long long while


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 9, 2019)

elfiii said:


> #cousinsmakebetterlovers Vinyl Siding bowl.


Don’t be talkin bout the family?


----------



## joepuppy (Dec 9, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> 2nd best team in GA? Ummmm... You fall and hit your head?
> 
> SEC East Champs. 11-1 Regular Season. Something your sorry Vols won't sniff for a very long time.
> 
> ...


How'd that Sugar Bowl work out for you last year? Asking for a friend.  " At least we made it" I can hear it now. Seems like I remember ya'll firing a coach for those 10 and 11 win seasons. You've talked ad nauseam about UT all season. If that's how you defend you're team, then that's weak. Give Kirby and Coley an extension.


----------



## TinKnocker (Dec 9, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> That would mean PJ won a lot of NCs.


No. Using your logic of no natties = reverse aging, it would mean he is 287 but looks way younger.


----------



## TinKnocker (Dec 9, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Well, you know the Dawgs are always the exception.





BamaGeorgialine said:


> He doesn't. Only the most important one


Even SC could win with a backup QB.


----------



## TinKnocker (Dec 9, 2019)

joepuppy said:


> How'd that Sugar Bowl work out for you last year?


That's a weird answer to "Who is the #1 team in GA if it's not UGA?"


----------



## dixiecutter (Dec 9, 2019)

https://giphy.com/gifs/bdWHmlYdU1cXK


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 9, 2019)

joepuppy said:


> How'd that Sugar Bowl work out for you last year? Asking for a friend.  " At least we made it" I can hear it now. Seems like I remember ya'll firing a coach for those 10 and 11 win seasons. You've talked ad nauseam about UT all season. If that's how you defend you're team, then that's weak. Give Kirby and Coley an extension.




You poor poor haters.. Before any team wants to criticize the way Kirby runs his program, please.. Beat him on the field.

If not, you sound like a little toddler in the back seat cause your Daddy (UGA) didn't stop where you wanted to stop.

Comparing him to Richt his first few years is good. It means we are back to being successful. Something you Vols don't have a clue how to be.

Richt was really good in his early years. It's the back end of his career that got him canned.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 9, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Wouldn't have lost to Auburn had he played though



Auburn has beat you 2 out of 3 so ^that^ opinion just went out the window.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Dec 9, 2019)

elfiii said:


> You just keep on "believing".
> 
> #cousinsmakebetterlovers Vinyl Siding bowl bound. Row Todd!










elfiii said:


> You just keep on "believing".
> 
> #cousinsmakebetterlovers Vinyl Siding bowl bound. Row Todd!


----------



## TinKnocker (Dec 9, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Auburn has beat you 2 out of 3 so ^that^ opinion just went out the window.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 9, 2019)

How did Bama do in the SECG, oh that's right they were no where near it. Regardless of what we did Bama did worse.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Dec 9, 2019)

'How did Bama do in the SECG, oh that's right they were no where near it. Regardless of what we did Bama did worse."

This thought and a pacifier will get till tomorrow....

you got lit up!

roll tide


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 9, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Auburn has beat you 2 out of 3 so ^that^ opinion just went out the window.


True if you go back 3 years. Not sure why you like to compare everything to 3 years. Why not the last 5 years, or 10 years. I know why, because the Dawgs have only been decent for the last 3 years


Browning Slayer said:


> Auburn has beat you 2 out of 3 so ^that^ opinion just went out the window.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 9, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> True if you go back 3 years. Not sure why you like to compare everything to 3 years. Why not the last 5 years, or 10 years.


Ok. Let's go back 20. Auburn has won 11 of them. Advantage Auburn. Next.


----------



## Dutch (Dec 9, 2019)

Philhutch80 said:


> Yup including GT which you know still has to eat them up inside knowing GT still runs Georgia as a result.







Are you drunk?


----------



## elfiii (Dec 9, 2019)

Dutch said:


> Are you drunk?



Either that or he's stoned. No way he's stupid.


----------



## Dutch (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## joepuppy (Dec 9, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> You poor poor haters.. Before any team wants to criticize the way Kirby runs his program, please.. Beat him on the field.
> 
> If not, you sound like a little toddler in the back seat cause your Daddy (UGA) didn't stop where you wanted to stop.
> 
> ...


Hey, I'm just an internet troll. At some point, you gotta win the big game. I just noticed the eerily similar pattern between the two. There is no prerequisite  to criticize or note success or failure of a coach. Let's see if UGA actually shows up for their bowl game this year. Even in Swift's post game interview, he said it's difficult to get ready cause they are playing for nothing. Not the same message his coach spoke. as far as the Vols having a clue, we have done it in my lifetime.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 9, 2019)

What's that? LSU just scored again.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 9, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> You poor poor haters.. Before any team wants to criticize the way Kirby runs his program, please.. Beat him on the field.
> 
> If not, you sound like a little toddler in the back seat cause your Daddy (UGA) didn't stop where you wanted to stop.
> 
> ...


I think Bama has every time they have faced him.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 9, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> Tua Tua Tua
> 
> I didn't realize Tua played all 22 positions.



Now they gonna tell you about their semtenn rangs


----------



## Throwback (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Dutch (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## elfiii (Dec 9, 2019)

joepuppy said:


> Even in Swift's post game interview, he said it's difficult to get ready cause they are playing for nothing.



Then CKS needs to bench him right now. If he signs up for the draft kick him off the team.


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 9, 2019)

joepuppy said:


> Hey, I'm just an internet troll. At some point, you gotta win the big game. I just noticed the eerily similar pattern between the two. There is no prerequisite  to criticize or note success or failure of a coach. Let's see if UGA actually shows up for their bowl game this year. Even in Swift's post game interview, he said it's difficult to get ready cause they are playing for nothing. Not the same message his coach spoke. as far as the Vols having a clue, we have done it in my lifetime.



Wow that's bad if Swift said that


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 9, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Nice Avy Slayer,,,,Dawgs by 17,,,,? ? ? ?


I just noticed that as well.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 9, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Then CKS needs to bench him right now. If he signs up for the draft kick him off the team.



Swift called it a season after Fromm ran him into that blitz


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 10, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Ok. Let's go back 20. Auburn has won 11 of them. Advantage Auburn. Next.


Guess you can go all the way back to the overall history if you like. Advantage Bama. Next


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 10, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Guess you can go all the way back to the overall history if you like. Advantage Bama. Next






> *Current win streak* Auburn, 1 (2019–present)



How about the only one that matters. Next.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 10, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> How about the only one that matters. Next.


Agreed


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 10, 2019)

joepuppy said:


> How'd that Sugar Bowl work out for you last year? Asking for a friend.  " At least we made it" I can hear it now. Seems like I remember ya'll firing a coach for those 10 and 11 win seasons. You've talked ad nauseam about UT all season. If that's how you defend you're team, then that's weak. Give Kirby and Coley an extension.



The Vols biggest accomplishment this year was becoming the 2nd best team in the state of Tennessee. Taking down Memphis is the biggest goal next year. 

Giving Kirby an extension is putting a muzzle on the mighty Voltards. They'll always ride behind Kirby and the Dawgs.


----------



## Doghunter11 (Dec 10, 2019)

AccUbonD said:


> Wow that's bad if Swift said that


Maybe I look at it differently. When all the fans view your season as a failure if you don’t atleast play for the nc who can blame them for not caring about a pointless bowl game? For a senior or jr who’s going to declare for the draft it’s all risk with no reward. They gain nothing but risk losing millions that can help them and there family.


----------



## Dutch (Dec 10, 2019)

Doghunter11 said:


> Maybe I look at it differently. When all the fans view your season as a failure if you don’t atleast play for the nc who can blame them for not caring about a pointless bowl game? For a senior or jr who’s going to declare for the draft it’s all risk with no reward. They gain nothing but risk losing millions that can help them and there family.



My piles bleed for them. 

Heaven forbide they actually have to get a education a work for a living like the rest of us mere mortals.

Never understood putting dudes that play, what is basically a kids game, on a pedestal  and getting paid millions for it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 10, 2019)

Dutch said:


> My piles bleed for them.
> 
> Heaven forbide they actually have to get a education a work for a living like the rest of us mere mortals.
> 
> Never understood putting dudes that play, what is basically a kids game, on a pedestal  and getting paid millions for it.




I just want to be paid millions just once. Then I'll disappear faster then a bag of meth at a trailer park party in Knoxville on a Friday night.


----------



## Doghunter11 (Dec 10, 2019)

Dutch said:


> My piles bleed for them.
> 
> Heaven forbide they actually have to get a education a work for a living like the rest of us mere mortals.
> 
> Never understood putting dudes that play, what is basically a kids game, on a pedestal  and getting paid millions for it.


I’m not putting any one on a pedestal. Just seems crazy to be so judgmental on a young man trying to better himself. I have a feeling it’s easier to set home and type a sentence then it would be to actually gamble on a multi million dollar contract over 1 game.


----------



## Dutch (Dec 10, 2019)

Doghunter11 said:


> I’m not putting any one on a pedestal. Just seems crazy to be so judgmental on a young man trying to better himself. I have a feeling it’s easier to set home and type a sentence then it would be to actually gamble on a multi million dollar contract over 1 game.



Life is full of risks.
He made a commitment to the TEAM. But, in the end it all comes down to me, me, me.

Most everybody has put it all at risk ( in one way or the other), bettering ourselves, for some it paid off, for others well, it didn't. 

Harsh? Yes, but so is life.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 10, 2019)

Dutch said:


> Life is full of risks.
> He made a commitment to the TEAM. But, in the end it all comes down to me, me, me.
> 
> Most everybody has put it all at risk ( in one way or the other), bettering ourselves, for some it paid off, for others well, it didn't.
> ...


So, if you had a son that played, and you told him that he had to stay committed to his TEAM for that last meaningless game, and he did and he got badly injured where he dropped out of the draft. Missed out on a multimillion dollar opportunity. Would you feel ok with the advice that you gave him then? Say he even gets his degree as a physical therapist or whatever he's going for. Sports medicine. I don't know. Either way he goes to make $100,000, maybe a little  more a year and retiring at 55 or 62. How was that beneficial? That's not that much money these days


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 10, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> So, if you had a son that played, and you told him that he had to stay committed to his TEAM for that last meaningless game, and he did and he got badly injured where he dropped out of the draft. Missed out on a multimillion dollar opportunity. Would you feel ok with the advice that you gave him then? Say he even gets his degree as a physical therapist or whatever he's going for. Sports medicine. I don't know. Either way he goes to make $100,000, maybe a little  more a year and retiring at 55 or 62. How was that beneficial? That's not that much money these days




I'd be pimping my son like Cam's dad did! Daddy needs a ranch in Montana!


----------



## Dutch (Dec 10, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> So, if you had a son that played, and you told him that he had to stay committed to his TEAM for that last meaningless game, and he did and he got badly injured where he dropped out of the draft. Missed out on a multimillion dollar opportunity. Would you feel ok with the advice that you gave him then? Say he even gets his degree as a physical therapist or whatever he's going for. Sports medicine. I don't know. Either way he goes to make $100,000, maybe a little  more a year and retiring at 55 or 62. How was that beneficial? That's not that much money these days



$100 grand a year, beats a hole in the ground, as some have earned. 

But it is a useless argument...its best at this point for us to agree to disagree on this matter and move on.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 10, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'd be pimping my son like Cam's dad did! Daddy needs a ranch in Montana!


Amen brother.


----------



## Doghunter11 (Dec 10, 2019)

Dutch said:


> Life is full of risks.
> He made a commitment to the TEAM. But, in the end it all comes down to me, me, me.
> 
> Most everybody has put it all at risk ( in one way or the other), bettering ourselves, for some it paid off, for others well, it didn't.
> ...


It’s college football not the military. It’s one thing to quit mid season but to sit out a bowl game that now players and fans both agree means nothing is not quitting on your team. Would you honestly take the risk if it meant putting millions into your pocket? I could help lots of people close to me with a couple million not just help me me me.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 10, 2019)

Dutch said:


> $100 grand a year, beats a hole in the ground, as some have earned.
> 
> But it is a useless argument...its best at this point for us to agree to disagree on this matter and move on.


That's cool. I was just asking. I've never been in the situation and I can't or won't knock you for your view on it.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 10, 2019)

Doghunter11 said:


> It’s college football not the military. It’s one thing to quit mid season but to sit out a bowl game that now players and fans both agree means nothing is not quitting on your team. Would you honestly take the risk if it meant putting millions into your pocket? I could help lots of people close to me with a couple million not just help me me me.


I'd say that the majority of the players are banged up this time of year whether we hear about it or not anyway and probably already playing hurt to a degree


----------



## elfiii (Dec 10, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> So, if you had a son that played, and you told him that he had to stay committed to his TEAM for that last meaningless game, and he did and he got badly injured where he dropped out of the draft. Missed out on a multimillion dollar opportunity. Would you feel ok with the advice that you gave him then? Say he even gets his degree as a physical therapist or whatever he's going for. Sports medicine. I don't know. Either way he goes to make $100,000, maybe a little  more a year and retiring at 55 or 62. How was that beneficial? That's not that much money these days



It's beneficial because you taught your son to finish what he commits to, rain or shine. I know people being stand up and honoring their commitments isn't popular anymore. It's still an absolute must for me and I have no use for people who don't honor their promises and commitments. Making $100K/year and retiring at 55 or 62 would be very honorable.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 10, 2019)

Doghunter11 said:


> It’s one thing to quit mid season but to sit out a bowl game that now players and fans both agree means nothing is not quitting on your team.



Yes it is. If your team is still playing and you won't play that's quitting. You can call it what you want. I'll call it what it is.


----------



## Dutch (Dec 10, 2019)

elfiii said:


> It's beneficial because you taught your son to finish what he commits to, rain or shine. I know people being stand up and honoring their commitments isn't popular anymore. It's still an absolute must for me and I have no use for people who don't honor their promises and commitments. Making $100K/year and retiring at 55 or 62 would be very honorable.




Exactly, what I was trying to convey.

A man is only as good as his word.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 10, 2019)

Dutch said:


> Exactly, what I was trying to convey.
> 
> A man is only as good as his word.



Some people don't honor their word. Others don't even give their word. Lotta that kinda talk in here.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 10, 2019)

elfiii said:


> It's beneficial because you taught your son to finish what he commits to, rain or shine. I know people being stand up and honoring their commitments isn't popular anymore. It's still an absolute must for me and I have no use for people who don't honor their promises and commitments. Making $100K/year and retiring at 55 or 62 would be very honorable.


Ok. If my son cuts the grass but doesn't weed eat. Nope finish the job son. Takes the garbage out but didn't put a bag back in the can. Nope finish the job. Cleans his room but doesn't make his bed. Nope, get in there and finish the job. Plays football with an opportunity to be a millionaire but wants to play one more game. Nope, get your butt home and get ready for the draft party my boy! Don't you jeopardize what you've worked for all these years when you're 99 percent finished and can set yourself up FOREVER. You can always get a job after you retire as a millionaire from football and work until you're 62 if that's what floats your boat.


----------



## Doghunter11 (Dec 10, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Yes it is. If your team is still playing and you won't play that's quitting. You can call it what you want. I'll call it what it is.


Honoring your commitment shouldn’t be a one way street in college ball. Everyone knows that if a better option comes up the coaches are leaving plus they may recruit you up to the last week and drop you for a better player. It’s no longer just a college sport it’s become a business and it’s being treated that way. If you accept a job then 6 months later another company offers a better position and more money wouldn’t you jump ship?


----------



## elfiii (Dec 10, 2019)

Doghunter11 said:


> Honoring your commitment shouldn’t be a one way street in college ball. Everyone knows that if a better option comes up the coaches are leaving plus they may recruit you up to the last week and drop you for a better player. It’s no longer just a college sport it’s become a business and it’s being treated that way. If you accept a job then 6 months later another company offers a better position and more money wouldn’t you jump ship?



Rong. 

The players are amateur athletes. The coaches are professionals. The two are not the same.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Dec 10, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> You got lit up!!!!
> 
> hahahahahahahahahahahahhaahahahahaha....
> 
> roll tide



 bump


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 10, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> bump




Sorry it wasn't as bad as the Clemson loss. Funny thing about that Clemson loss. It broke Saban and he has yet to beat another ranked team. Ouch.


----------



## TinKnocker (Dec 10, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> So, if you had a son that played, and you told him that he had to stay committed to his TEAM for that last meaningless game, and he did and he got badly injured where he dropped out of the draft. Missed out on a multimillion dollar opportunity. Would you feel ok with the advice that you gave him then?


While I agree with your stance and totally understand why a player sits out, I'll play devil's advocate anyways:

They have draft insurance for this scenario.


----------



## Philhutch80 (Dec 10, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Rong.
> 
> The players are amateur athletes. The coaches are professionals. The two are not the same.



Wrong. The players are playing in a minor league football system and are getting all sorts of perks along the way especially the higher valued athletes. If you think players are not getting paid in some form or fashion you have no idea what is going on in CFB and has been. While the two are not the same, they both are getting paid in one form or another.


----------



## Philhutch80 (Dec 10, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Either that or he's stoned. No way he's stupid.



Any of the above beats being a UGA fan and the constant disappointment that lies there in of supporting that team. 1990 was a long time ago, but not as long ago as 1980.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 10, 2019)

Philhutch80 said:


> Any of the above beats being a UGA fan and the constant disappointment that lies there in of supporting that team. 1990 was a long time ago, but not as long ago as 1980.




I bet you think Tech runs this state too...


----------



## Philhutch80 (Dec 10, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> I bet you think Tech runs this state too...



Since 1990 they have. UGA had a nice 10yr run though from 80-90.


----------



## Dutch (Dec 10, 2019)

Philhutch80 said:


> Since 1990 they have. UGA had a nice 10yr run though from 80-90.




*Georgia is (68-41-5) against Georgia Tech*

*Since 2000 Ga is 15 - 4 against Tech.*


Yeah the Sweatbees run this State.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 10, 2019)

Philhutch80 said:


> Wrong.



Not according to the NCAA. They are the authority. You aren't so there's that to consider.


----------



## Dutch (Dec 10, 2019)

Since 1980 (the benchmark year for UGA haters) Tech has won a grand total of 10 games in the series.

Yeah, thats some domination alright.


----------



## Doghunter11 (Dec 10, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Rong.
> 
> The players are amateur athletes. The coaches are professionals. The two are not the same.


Every one views life differently.   I’ve always been a man of my word but at the end of the day you have to do what’s best for you and your family. If given the chance to really be able to help my family’s financial situation and the money’s pretty much guaranteed if I sit out and don’t get hurt I’ll be a spectator at the toilet bowl.


----------



## Philhutch80 (Dec 10, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Not according to the NCAA. They are the authority. You aren't so there's that to consider.



Do you remember Laremy Tunsil on draft night admitting he was paid to come to Ole Miss? Have you ever wondered how some poor kids all the sudden roll up to school in a brand new Ford Raptor the day after they commit (Nolan Smith)? Sure the NCAA is supposed to be the authority but given the fact the FBI has had to step into college basketball what makes you think cheating or paying to play does not happen in college ball? Bread crumbs are there if you choose to look.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 10, 2019)

Philhutch80 said:


> Since 1990 they have. UGA had a nice 10yr run though from 80-90.


Yep... It’s drugs...


----------



## Philhutch80 (Dec 10, 2019)

Dutch said:


> *Georgia is (68-41-5) against Georgia Tech*
> 
> *Since 2000 Ga is 15 - 4 against Tech.*
> 
> ...



Yes but here is the important one... GT brought a national championship back to Georgia in 1990. GT finished and won. UGA.... not so much. Natty's are what we play the game for fellas. Make excuses all you want but at the end of the day UGA cannot deliver and has not delivered going on 40 years now. 'Georgiaing' has become the new 'Clemsoning'.


----------



## Dutch (Dec 10, 2019)

1990 GT's NC was shared.

And GT hasn't done crap since then...except lose regularly.
What was ya'll record this year...oh yeah...3-9


----------



## Philhutch80 (Dec 11, 2019)

Dutch said:


> 1990 GT's NC was shared.
> 
> And GT hasn't done crap since then...except lose regularly.
> What was ya'll record this year...oh yeah...3-9
> ...



Except Tech was given the Natty by the coaches poll which is who the NCAA goes by for the time period.
Apparently you don’t seem to understand college football very well though. I’ll try to use smaller words in the future so you can.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 11, 2019)

Philhutch80 said:


> Yes but here is the important one... GT brought a national championship back to Georgia in 1990. GT finished and won. UGA.... not so much. Natty's are what we play the game for fellas. Make excuses all you want but at the end of the day UGA cannot deliver and has not delivered going on 40 years now. 'Georgiaing' has become the new 'Clemsoning'.




Oh my...



^This^ is what he's running with?? A shared National Championship back in 1990 that still has Tech running this state.. Forget the annual beatings..

Tech runs this state!! 

I think Phil played for Tech and took to many shots to the head from UGA players..


----------



## spurrs and racks (Dec 11, 2019)

you got lit up!

bump


----------



## TinKnocker (Dec 11, 2019)

Philhutch80 said:


> Have you ever wondered how some poor kids all the sudden roll up to school in a brand new Ford Raptor the day after they commit (Nolan Smith)?


LOOOOOOOOL, "poor kid in a Raptor"???

Um, you do know BOTH of Smith's parents are doctors right? Them buying him a raptor is like you buying your kid a Geo Metro that is missing the passenger door. 

But hey, read the headlines and believe the hot take artists out there and believe what you want.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 11, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> LOOOOOOOOL, "poor kid in a Raptor"???
> 
> Um, you do know BOTH of Smith's parents are doctors right? Them buying him a raptor is like you buying your kid a Geo Metro that is missing the passenger door.
> 
> But hey, read the headlines and believe the hot take artists out there and believe what you want.


 

But.. but...But...

Umm.... Tech is too hard for athletes to attend.. We um.. we... uh... 
Tech runs this state!!


----------



## Philhutch80 (Dec 11, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Oh my...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not shared but still more recent than 1980. Oh and to answer your question from earlier about Shart vs Saban's length of tenure, that is a weak excuse considering he had 31 seniors come back and still could not get the job done. But hold those SEC LEast titles high, they have helped you win the recruiting natty every year, lol.  But keep making excuses all you want.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 11, 2019)

Philhutch80 said:


> Do you remember Laremy Tunsil on draft night admitting he was paid to come to Ole Miss? Have you ever wondered how some poor kids all the sudden roll up to school in a brand new Ford Raptor the day after they commit (Nolan Smith)? Sure the NCAA is supposed to be the authority but given the fact the FBI has had to step into college basketball what makes you think cheating or paying to play does not happen in college ball? Bread crumbs are there if you choose to look.



So because people cheat we should just throw in the towel. Hey, if if feels good, do it huh?


----------



## Philhutch80 (Dec 11, 2019)

elfiii said:


> So because people cheat we should just throw in the towel. Hey, if if feels good, do it huh?



LOL you like to move the goalpost I see. Would you be willing for UGA to cheat to win a Natty at this point?


----------



## elfiii (Dec 11, 2019)

Philhutch80 said:


> LOL you like to move the goalpost I see. Would you be willing for UGA to cheat to win a Natty at this point?



Nope. If they did I would be for firing the entire coaching staff and banning them from amateur athletics for life. 

I don't cotton to cheaters regardless of who they are and the consequences for cheating should be harsh.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 11, 2019)

Philhutch80 said:


> Not shared but still more recent than 1980. Oh and to answer your question from earlier about Shart vs Saban's length of tenure, that is a weak excuse considering he had 31 seniors come back and still could not get the job done. But hold those SEC LEast titles high, they have helped you win the recruiting natty every year, lol.  But keep making excuses all you want.


Not shared?? 

Sounds like you are the one making excuses.

Dawgs run this state and Tech is not even in the discussion. Tech isn't even the 2nd best team in the state. By your standards that would be Georgia Southern.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 11, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Tech isn't even the 2nd best team in the state. By your standards that would be Georgia Southern.




By his standards Stacey Abrams should be governor.

She claims to be so it must be true..

Abrams runs this state!!


----------



## Philhutch80 (Dec 11, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Nope. If they did I would be for firing the entire coaching staff and banning them from amateur athletics for life.
> 
> I don't cotton to cheaters regardless of who they are and the consequences for cheating should be harsh.



We agree on the cheating for sure. What if UGA gets caught though?


----------



## Philhutch80 (Dec 11, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> By his standards Stacey Abrams and Hillary Clinton should be in office.
> 
> But I got news for Phil. Just because you scream loud, it doesn't make your statements true.
> Abrams, Hillary and Tech are not winners.





This proves you really do not have any argument when you try to make this a political post. 1990 we won, 2017 you lost and still are not over it, kinda like Abrams is not over losing the election. BTW, it was not shared in 90. NCAA recognized only the coaches poll up until the BCS era and Tech won the coaches poll in 90. I wonder if you fish as poorly as you talk smack.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 11, 2019)

Philhutch80 said:


> This proves you really do not have any argument when you try to make this a political post. 1990 we won, 2017 you lost and still are not over it, kinda like Abrams is not over losing the election.


Says the guy that thinks Tech runs this state.

Only a Techie would think 1990 wasn't shared and that Tech still runs this state.. Man.. you got it bad!


----------



## fireman1501 (Dec 11, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> You got lit up!!!!
> 
> hahahahahahahahahahahahhaahahahahaha....
> 
> roll tide


Well I guess I can say Georgia did play in the Championship.  There might have been some Bama players In the stands!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 11, 2019)

The Yellow Jackets at hunting camp are more annoying then the ones that play football in Atlanta.


----------



## TinKnocker (Dec 11, 2019)

Philhutch80 said:


> Not shared


Don't you ever get tired of being wrong???


----------



## Philhutch80 (Dec 11, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> Don't you ever get tired of being wrong???
> 
> View attachment 994783



Aw look someone who parrots incorrect data. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coaches_Poll 
'The team that finishes first in the coaches' poll is awarded with the AFCA National Championship Trophy—from its inception through 2014, the winner of the BCS National Championship Game and its precursors was contractually named the #1 team on the Coaches Poll, and awarded the trophy in a post-game presentation. With the replacement of the BCS by the College Football Playoff in 2014, the trophy will still be awarded, but in a separate ceremony some time following the College Football Playoff National Championship (which chose to award its own trophy), and the Coaches' Poll is no longer obligated to name the winner of the game as its post-season #1.[4]'
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AFCA_National_Championship_Trophy


----------



## TinKnocker (Dec 11, 2019)

Philhutch80 said:


> Aw look someone who parrots incorrect data. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coaches_Poll
> 'The team that finishes first in the coaches' poll is awarded with the AFCA National Championship Trophy—from its inception through 2014, the winner of the BCS National Championship Game and its precursors was contractually named the #1 team on the Coaches Poll, and awarded the trophy in a post-game presentation. With the replacement of the BCS by the College Football Playoff in 2014, the trophy will still be awarded, but in a separate ceremony some time following the College Football Playoff National Championship (which chose to award its own trophy), and the Coaches' Poll is no longer obligated to name the winner of the game as its post-season #1.[4]'
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AFCA_National_Championship_Trophy


Wait, I am quoting NCAA and you are quoting WIKIPEDIA??? But *I* am the one "parroting incorrect data"???


----------



## Philhutch80 (Dec 11, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> Wait, I am quoting NCAA and you are quoting WIKIPEDIA??? But *I* am the one "parroting incorrect data"???
> 
> View attachment 994789



So you mind showing me on the NCAA webpage where it gives any sort of descriptors on how championships are awarded or the description of how they are awarded? Oh wait, there aren't any.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 11, 2019)

Philhutch80 said:


> So you mind showing me on the NCAA webpage where it gives any sort of descriptors on how championships are awarded or the description of how they are awarded? Oh wait, there aren't any.


https://www.ncaa.com/news/football/article/college-football-national-championship-history

1990 Colorado, Georgia TechFWAA, NFF, USA/CNN, AP, UPI

Shared.


----------



## TinKnocker (Dec 11, 2019)

Philhutch80 said:


> So you mind showing me on the NCAA webpage where it gives any sort of descriptors on how championships are awarded or the description of how they are awarded? Oh wait, there aren't any. YOU sir, just went full ssabmud.


The record books reflect a shared title. You can split the hairs however you like, but your semantics won't make you right.


----------



## Philhutch80 (Dec 11, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> The record books reflect a shared title. You can split the hairs however you like, but your semantics won't make you right.



The record books also do not go into the details you need to understand the situation which was that it was not a split title. If you looked at that list we were not the first or last program that happened with. Regardless though, 1990 is more recent than 1980.


----------



## Philhutch80 (Dec 11, 2019)

Philhutch80 said:


> Aw look someone who parrots incorrect data. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coaches_Poll
> 'The team that finishes first in the coaches' poll is awarded with the AFCA National Championship Trophy—from its inception through 2014, the winner of the BCS National Championship Game and its precursors was contractually named the #1 team on the Coaches Poll, and awarded the trophy in a post-game presentation. With the replacement of the BCS by the College Football Playoff in 2014, the trophy will still be awarded, but in a separate ceremony some time following the College Football Playoff National Championship (which chose to award its own trophy), and the Coaches' Poll is no longer obligated to name the winner of the game as its post-season #1.[4]'
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AFCA_National_Championship_Trophy





Browning Slayer said:


> https://www.ncaa.com/news/football/article/college-football-national-championship-history
> 
> 1990 Colorado, Georgia TechFWAA, NFF, USA/CNN, AP, UPI
> 
> Shared.



Sharing is caring, now go educate yourself.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 11, 2019)

Philhutch80 said:


> The record books also do not go into the details you need to understand the situation which was that it was not a split title. .


Now he needs to explain what the record books don't show..

  

Spoken like a loser with a "shared" title.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 11, 2019)

Philhutch80 said:


> Sharing is caring, now go educate yourself.


Oh, I'm educated enough to know your last Natty was shared.


----------



## TinKnocker (Dec 11, 2019)

Philhutch80 said:


> If you looked at that list we were not the first or last program that happened with.


No one claimed it was. Why are you rebutting points no one is making?



Philhutch80 said:


> Regardless though, 1990 is more recent than 1980.


Again, no one has said 1980 ois more recent than 1990. Why are you rebutting points no one is making?

If your claim is tekk "runs this state" because their title is 29 years old and GAs is 39, then you're a lost cause. Because UGA owning tekk the last few decades says a lot more about who runs the state than titles that are multiple decades old.


----------



## Philhutch80 (Dec 11, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Oh, I'm ignorant enough to know your last Natty was shared.



FIFY
1990>1980


----------



## Philhutch80 (Dec 11, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> If your claim is tekk "runs this state" because their title is 29 years old and GAs is 39, then you're a lost cause. Because UGA owning tekk the last few decades says a lot more about who runs the state than titles that are multiple decades old.



No because all teams in D1 football compete for National Championships and you are getting stuck on the rivalry vs why the teams play which really shows you are a lost cause, lol.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 11, 2019)

Philhutch80 said:


> FIFY
> 1990>1980


You know it's been since the 50's since Tech actually won a "decade" of football against UGA??

I see how Tech still runs this state.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 11, 2019)

Philhutch80 said:


> No because all teams in D1 football compete for National Championships and you are getting stuck on the rivalry vs why the teams play which really shows you are a lost cause, lol.


So if a Natty is the only reason to play football. Why does Tech continue to play? They'll never win another one. Ever.


----------



## Philhutch80 (Dec 11, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> You know it's been since the 50's since Tech actually won a "decade" of football against UGA??
> 
> I see how Tech still runs this state.



Yes and we still own eight straight over you.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 11, 2019)

Philhutch80 said:


> Yes and we still own eight straight over you.


40's to 50's were good years for Tech.

I'm sure your Dad enjoyed those years. 

Too bad Tech quit playing football.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## Dutch (Dec 11, 2019)

Philhutch80 said:


> Except Tech was given the Natty by the coaches poll which is who the NCAA goes by for the time period.
> Apparently you don’t seem to understand college football very well though. I’ll try to use smaller words in the future so you can.







You are ate up with the homerism and delusional as well. Typical Tech fan.

It must be sad to be such a loser in life.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Dec 11, 2019)

Georgia has a better football program. GT has the better College of Engineering. Depends on what you want from your studies I guess.


----------



## Philhutch80 (Dec 12, 2019)

Meriwether Mike said:


> Georgia has a better football program. GT has the better College of Engineering. Depends on what you want from your studies I guess.



CURRENTLY UGA has a better football program. Overall historically Tech has a better program. 4 National Championships & the college player of the year, coach of the year & assistant coach of the year awards are ALL named after prominent Tech figures. I know UGA now has an engineering school as well, have you looked into it at all?


----------



## Philhutch80 (Dec 12, 2019)

Dutch said:


> You are ate up with the homerism and delusional as well. Typical Tech fan.
> 
> It must be sad to be such a loser in life.


Pot calling the kettle black right here.


----------



## Philhutch80 (Dec 12, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


>



Jeez you are such an amateur. I am amazed you catch fish at all, lol. When you farted the other day did you not hear me tell you I see your voice has changed but your breath has not?


----------



## spurrs and racks (Dec 12, 2019)

The Dawgs got lit up!

roll tide

bump


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 12, 2019)

Philhutch80 said:


> I am amazed you catch fish at all, lol.




I'm really surprised you actually fish. Techies aren't known for wanting to get their hands dirty. 

Do you make your wife bait your hook?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Dutch (Dec 12, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


>


----------



## Philhutch80 (Dec 12, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'm really surprised you actually fish. Techies aren't known for wanting to get their hands dirty.
> 
> Do you make your wife bait your hook?



The best trout fishermen in state are Tech guys and it's not even close. I am sure I could teach you how to catch big trout though, but you might end up lookin like this...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 12, 2019)

Philhutch80 said:


> The best trout fishermen in state are Tech guys and it's not even close. I am sure I could teach you how to catch big trout though, but you might end up lookin like this...


I have some friends that are guides. You can hire one of them and we can go fishing.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 12, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> While I agree with your stance and totally understand why a player sits out, I'll play devil's advocate anyways:
> 
> They have draft insurance for this scenario.



I hate to interrupt the Atlanta/Athens love fest but arent those policies pretty low compared to an NFL contract?


----------



## TinKnocker (Dec 12, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> I hate to interrupt the Atlanta/Athens love fest but arent those policies pretty low compared to an NFL contract?


You’re probably thinking of the injury policy like Tua had. His was worth 1 mil if the injury is career ending. 

But there’s also policies that cover the spread in lost draft stock. If you’re a projected top 10 and drop to the 2nd round the policy would cover the lost value. Tua opted out of this policy unfortunately.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 12, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> You’re probably thinking of the injury policy like Tua had. His was worth 1 mil if the injury is career ending.
> 
> But there’s also policies that cover the spread in lost draft stock. If you’re a projected top 10 and drop to the 2nd round the policy would cover the lost value. Tua opted out of this policy unfortunately.



Yep that's it. Wasn't aware of the latter.


----------

